# Absolute minimum size for a hive entrance?



## marcos bees (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay, so I have 3 hives right now with homemade entrance excluders b/c of problems here with pests such as ants, lizards and Asian hornets. See my earlier posts if you're interested in the story.

My question is: *what is the absolute minimum entrance size?* These hives are basically nucs in regular size boxes, and the bees still have a long way to go before they crowd out the space, so I'm not to worried about them not having enough room or crowding the entrance trying to get in and out as their population is still small. I am worried about the queen not being able to get out for mating flights though. 

O, yeah, my cool Spiderman ruler is in metric 

*Hive #1 *




*Hive #2*





*Hive #3*


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Well
Hopefully some more experienced beekeepers could provide a better answer. 

From me, the direct answer to your question is that minimal entrance is 2-bees-size. But it is mainly for robbing situation and for couple of days. In normal life, the entrance should be bigger. My personal small (not minimal) entrance is 8-9mm high, 10-15 mm long. Next size (if bees obviously crowded at the entrance) would be 10-15 cm long. Next - full opening. Proper ventilation is very important, too small entrance could reduce ventilation. You may need to consider an inner cover with screened hole and gaps between inner and telescopic covers. Good luck with your bees!


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm depends on the size of the bees, and if drones are needed for breeding . I have that size entrance on a hive till it gets to full 7 frames of bees in a deep- makes for a busy entrance . I would guess it is 3/8 circular . I have 3/4 inch on my nucs( drilled upward at 20 degree angle ) with robber screens on


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

in your area that would be 10 mm


----------



## marcos bees (Jun 3, 2013)

Height of opening or width?I think the height it ok, it's the width that worries me.



Tenbears said:


> in your area that would be 10 mm


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would open that up as much as possible. I use a screen entrance, I think it is a little more then 1/4 inch squares. This keeps out a lot of those pest we don't want in the hive. Opening the entrance in the summer is important or your hive will over heat.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Robber screens work well for what you are after.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

spunky said:


> I have 3/4 inch on my nucs( drilled upward at 20 degree angle )


I have to ask...why the upward angle?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1/4" by 1/4" will only let one bee at a time in. This may be the best size for a small nuc that is having serious robbing issues already. 1/2" by 1/4" is wide enough for two bees to pass.


----------



## marcos bees (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Michael. What is minimum for letting the queen get through? 

P.S. Is your book available in the Kindle edition. I looked on Amazon, but kept only getting the print version in the search results.



Michael Bush said:


> 1/4" by 1/4" will only let one bee at a time in. This may be the best size for a small nuc that is having serious robbing issues already. 1/2" by 1/4" is wide enough for two bees to pass.


----------

